# Odd Crown Jar



## atticmint (Feb 9, 2006)

I see hundreds of the Crown jars every year but have never come across one with this kind of embossing. It has a light green tint and a large "E"  inside a diamond above the cities " TORONTO and WINNIPEG"


----------



## bottleboy311 (Feb 9, 2006)

Kev,

 Listed in the Red Book #9 on page 99 #688 Apple Green Pt Qt and HG valued at 20-25 dollars. That is as long as you have the matching color glass insert with crown imblem, and screw band.

 Lee


----------



## atticmint (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Lee..thanks for the info, I was wondering if it was worth any more than the usual Crown jars. I believe the lid and band are matching pieces. Must try and clean the stains from the inside. When I found it, there were pickles inside that looked like they were in there for 30 or 40 years [X(] came out like mush [:'(]


----------



## rocketmn (May 3, 2006)

Hello Atticmint, The "E" inside the diamond is a symbol of the Eatons stores that were very big here in Canada for well over 100 years.  The went out of business a few years ago, because they dealt in high quality goods and service...much higher than Sears!

 They couldn't compete, with Walmart and other such stores with the cheap products they had, anymore.

 I hope this helps you and others


----------



## djone368 (Jun 6, 2006)

can anyone tell me if crown jars  and lids 1941-1948 are worth anything


----------



## Bixel (Jun 6, 2006)

They are super common, and worth little unless you get something in a weird colour, or embossing of some sort. I have lots, and see thousands at flea markets/gragae sales every year.


----------



## djone368 (Jun 6, 2006)

I baught about 20 of them at a garage sale for $4
 one of them has a green tint to it the others are all clear
 how much do you think they are worh
 if any one wants them I live in London Ont.


----------

